# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Cleveland Cavaliers 6:30PM CST ESPN



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#BC213A"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.cavs.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/cle_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/cle/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Cavaliers.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(26 - 32) (13 - 16 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #BC213A">Cleveland Cavaliers(33 - 26) (20 - 10 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.theqarena.com/publish/index.html"><img src="http://perso.wanadoo.fr/nba-history/images/stades/cleveland.JPG" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.theqarena.com/publish/index.html" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Quicken Loans Arena</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Cleveland, OH, March 5, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Cleveland Cavaliers 6:30PM CST ESPN</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #BC213A; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eric_snow" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eric_snow.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eric_snow"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eric Snow<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Michigan State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ronald_murray" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ronald_murray.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ronald_murray"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ronald Murray<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 4'' - Shaw</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lebron_james" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_lebron_james.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lebron_james"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">LeBron James<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - St. Vincent-St. Mary HS (OH)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/drew_gooden" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/cavaliers/gooden_140_050701.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/drew_gooden"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Drew Gooden<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zydrunas_ilgauskas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_zydrunas_ilgauskas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zydrunas_ilgauskas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Zydrunas Ilgauskas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 2'' - Kaunas, Lithuania</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_malik_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Dominguez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #BC213A; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/donyell_marshall" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_donyell_marshall.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/donyell_marshall"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Donyell Marshall<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damon_jones" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_damon_jones.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damon_jones"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Damon Jones<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Houston</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anderson_varejao" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_anderson_varejao.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anderson_varejao"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Anderson Varejao<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 10'' - Santa Teresa, Brazil</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/aleksandar_pavlovic" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_aleksandar_pavlovic.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/aleksandar_pavlovic"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Sasha Pavlovic<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Serbia-Montenegro</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ESPN does Sunday games now? We need to come out with fire, and be pissed off that the Cavs beat us last time.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

this is a must win game and tuesday's also cause bucks will play again on wednesday vs where will propably loose,go bulls!!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> this is a must win game and tuesday's also cause bucks will play again on wednesday vs where will propably loose,go bulls!!!!!!!!




Hey Andreas!!

Bulls 6-0 on Greek Friday night's at NOVA e?

Bulls will win today 105-99


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Why the world needed 3 nationally televised Bulls/Cavs games in one season is anyone's guess.

Bulls - 98
Cleveland - 94


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> Why the world needed 3 nationally televised Bulls/Cavs games in one season is anyone's guess.
> 
> Bulls - 98
> Cleveland - 94


 So they can show the king, and when at the UC, pan camera 3 to Jordan. Seriously though, we are just Lebron's opponents from the central division who played well last year.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Time for some revenge


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I believe our only scheduled National TV appearence last year was against Cleveland as well. Of course ESPN jumped on the bandwagon at the end of the year


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

after the New Jersey game, there won't be another nationally televised game until April 1st. I hope we are still in contention by then.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think our only 2 nationally televised games last year were both against Philidalphia, and then we got the game against the Cavs last year on TNT, because the TV execs picked up we were good.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls are 1-0 all-time since I started posting in game threads. Can't mess with a streak like that.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> after the New Jersey game, there won't be another nationally televised game until April 1st. I hope we are still in contention by then.


Is that set in stone? Because I didn't know until yesterday that the Bulls were ESPN-scheduled tonight.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

My Prediction: 

Schenscher gets to play 4 minutes into the game, comes in and drops 28 points on the Cavs including a one hand jam over Z to win the game. Followed by Scott Skiles running up to and hugging big Luke around the waist, but then proceeds to point out everything Luke did wrong.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thank goodness for DVR!

tonight, i am not ashamed to admit it, *Oscar* trumps the *Bull*, and i will watch the game on tape later. 

i mean come on, it's the *Oscars!*. Jon Stewart! *tons* of George Clooney close-ups. Serious and important *jewels*. the inevitable "WHAT was she thinking with that dress?" moment. 

i love the OSCARS!

how dare they schedule NBA games tonight!

:smilewink


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ndistops said:


> Is that set in stone? Because I didn't know until yesterday that the Bulls were ESPN-scheduled tonight.


 nothing is set in stone. If we suck this month, our games won't be picked up. If we are making a playoff push, more games get added like last year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> thank goodness for DVR!
> 
> tonight, i am not ashamed to admit it, *Oscar* trumps the *Bull*, and i will watch the game on tape later.
> 
> ...


 I got the dual tuner DVR going in HD. but I'll be watching the bulls then the oscars. including the Roger Ebert postgame. 

NO oscar spoilers here please.. take it to the TV forum.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Good luck tonight guys hoping for a good game...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Tonight's key matchup* 

Luke Schensher's hair _vs._ Anderson Varejao's hair. Thoughts?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

What is it with the Bulls and national TV lately?

Quicken Loans Arena, that rolls right off the tongue...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone know of a free audio link on the net to listin to the game?
Also i really hope they give Luke Schensher a chance tonight, i think he could be ok for us


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Anyone know of a free audio link on the net to listin to the game?
> Also i really hope they give Luke Schensher a chance tonight, i think he could be ok for us


 The pregame is working so this link should work. : http://stream2.oglecom.com/wrhl.asx


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

according to Skiles : Malik is out for this game. His arm feels funny and he's got a stinger.... 

Luke will probably play some tonight.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks spongy thats great! :banana:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> according to Skiles : Malik is out for this game. His arm feels funny and he's got a stinger....
> 
> Luke will probably play some tonight.



Without Malik there, he'll probably start.
We've seen stranger things from Skiles.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Noicioni starting as power forward


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kind of sloppy start.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BS no call against Z. He ran over Othella!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gooden is motivated to get a good offer in free agency...from us.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I love it when Deng plays above the rim.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Gooden really hasn't shown much of a low post game. He's gotten a bunch of garbage points. I still don't think he's the post presence the Bulls need.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Gooden is motivated to get a good offer in free agency...from us.


I would probably like us to sign him over the other options available. If the price was right of course.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anyone notice the Bulls pushing the ball after a stop, a la, the Phoenix Suns?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Gooden really hasn't shown much of a low post game. He's gotten a bunch of garbage points. I still don't think he's the post presence the Bulls need.


I'm watching for post moves too, and so far we've seen about one, despite all those points.

However, if he catches the ball 10 feet from the hoop and hits a turnaround jumper, that might as well be a post move to me.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Kirk had a wide open layup. How can he pass that up, and then make a bad pass taboot?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm watching for post moves too, and so far we've seen about one, despite all those points.
> 
> However, if he catches the ball 10 feet from the hoop and hits a turnaround jumper, that might as well be a post move to me.


Also, I think it's hard to evaluate Gooden against the Bulls lousy post players when Gooden is the secondary post concern for the Bulls behind Z.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Schenscher Time Baby


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Last time we had a center named Luc or Luke we had a dynasty


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We have an Aussie sighting!

Napoleon Dynamite has entered the game.

"GOSH!"


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

DANG...Does the chicken have large talons


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I swear to Gosh there are some BS calls in this league. That was not, by any stretch, a foul. But, because one guy is a star and the other is a scrub the rules are stretched.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Looks like gooden is doing an audition. He is eating our lunch.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

That was a phantom foul if I have ever seen one. That is what a 10 day contract guy gets for breathing on a super star.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Big Luke running the court!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

YEH LUKE :banana: :banana:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon hit two shots at the beginning of the game, and he hasn't done anything good since.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

luke rulez!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What, he doesn't get a name on the back of his jersey?
:laugh:


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Twice in a row Tyson couldnt finish at the rim....


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Um...ow...knee to the chest and he gets called for a foul...


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Luke might hang around.....I love watching a scrub fight for his dream. That was a CHARGE


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> What, he doesn't get a name on the back of his jersey?
> :laugh:


He's not even down on the yahoo live game stats.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

He's hustling everywhere, beating Ilgauskas down the court everytime. You gotta love it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are shooting 58%! 

We have seven t/o.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

kirkisgod said:


> Luke might hang around.....I love watching a scrub fight for his dream. That was a CHARGE


I hope he does. He doesn't have much game, but he's a legit 5 and a decent defender. Hinrich is playing brilliantly. If he could do this night in and night out he'd be an All-Star.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Hinrich has had an all-star caliber week.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

YearofDaBulls said:


> I would probably like us to sign him over the other options available. If the price was right of course.


I don't see it w/ Gooden. He's a good rebounder who gets a lot of hustle points. But he doesn't have much offensive game and he's not a very good man defender. We need a 4 who'll draw double teams in the post. It's not Gooden. He's just not a good fit for our team IMO.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I got tingley feelings when we had 2 seven footers in.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

that lob was impressive........


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Yea...LeBron can get WAY up. Not quite as high as Pike though. 

Bulls up 37-36; 2:26 left.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why is it when a famous dunker dunks the commentators always go wild. That was a fairly pedestrian dunk by Lebron.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I was more marveled by the amazing half court lob. Right on the money


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

poor last posession by Kirk. Early Shot and a turnover.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Songaila having a very good scoring first half.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Songaila having a very good scoring first half.


Can't forget Luke contributing with his deuce.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Anybody else besides me tired of the bulls getting dunked on ALL game?

some guy on some team always has espn highlights against us

we need some damn athleticism...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Boston lost today, Philly lost today. We HAVE to take advantage. We could be within 2 games of Milwaukee with a win today, and even Philly is within reach if we can put together a...winning streak!?!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Anybody else besides me tired of the bulls getting dunked on ALL game?
> 
> some guy on some team always has espn highlights against us
> 
> we need some damn athleticism...


 well, Kirk threw a nice pass to Deng after the timeout but Deng doesn't have pixie dust coming out of his butt like Lebron.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> well, Kirk threw a nice pass to Deng after the timeout but Deng doesn't have pixie dust coming out of his butt like Lebron.


Spongy, you must not have gotten the memo. Deng isn't athletic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I mean look at my avatar; it's during his college years. Ben should be dunking on a regular basis. It shouldn't be breaking news when he does it.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I like Greg Anthony but I don't think Lebron is the best athlete ever in the NBA.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler can't dunk a donut tonight!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson a second too late after the catch from Hinrich...nice block by Z.

We need to slow the pace down a bit...I'm afraid that we'll dig ourselves a hole.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Noicioni and Chandler playing like garbage.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jbulls said:


> Spongy, you must not have gotten the memo. Deng isn't athletic.


 I thought jib meant you don't have a single shred of athleticism. Do you mean a player can have both?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cavs are doing well, rotating on D. Nice shot by Noc there.... Lebron gets us right back.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why does Ben Gordon run to the corner almost every possession? Is that how the plays are run?

and ESPN crew is talking about Tyson's weakness in finishing around the basket. Whats good about him getting to the FT line when he can't hit a damn free throw!!? He's 7 foot and he can't dunk with authority around the rim? Talk about wasting what God has given you.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> I like Greg Anthony but I don't think Lebron is the best athlete ever in the NBA.


 speed, strength, explosiveness, hand-eye coordination, handles

plus the height and size. There aren't too many like him. but maybe Wilt was better.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The Bulls are idiots. Ben's just got to tackle Lebron.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, a few things are driving me nutz


Chandler looks like the D league player tonight.

Ben Gordon always picks up the worst fouls and usually gives up the and one.

Deng is doing a HELL of a job on LeBron. All you Deng non-believers should check this game out.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Z camping out in the lane.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Z over Noc with him a foot from the basket? I'll take Z 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Z camping out in the lane.


 Z went baseline and had a nice reverse dunk. That time he jumped over two phonebooks. 

Red Kerr called it a windmill dunk....hardly.. We need to stop them from using that baseline like Duhon did against Lebron.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol with a hand in his face with the jumper..That's confidence.. with the shot clock winding down there wasn't enough time to run a play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol's feeling it. It's up to the players to decide to give it to Deng. They need to find him.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Pssh, Gooden knocks down Ben Gordon and they call out of bounds


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

The Luke Schenscher point total climbs!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chris Anderson is really being a defensive liability for us, we need to cut him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

if we double Lebron, that's what happens...a couple of three's


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why are the Bulls leaving three point shooters open?!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Someone tell Songaila to stick to his god damn man!!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I hope skiles keeps luke on
Put him and tyson on see what happens at least.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Friday Night: Down by 15 to start the fourth quarter 

Tonight: Down by 3. 

We can do it. If we pound it in the Schensch


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

9 missed FT's GOOD GRAVY


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

WOw..talk about getting schooled.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Songaila has done jack **** in the second half


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Deng is playing bad defense right now. He never challanges Lebron's dribble. None of the Bulls players challange the other teams dribble. Artest is such a good defender because he attacks the players dribble. I'm not sure why more players don't do the same.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I see alot of soft bodies out there... letting Lebron waltz in like that is unnaceptable. take a charge or better yet, close the lane up..

Donyell is killing us with those open shots, less double teams and more man coverage


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls need to stick Nocioni on Lebron. Let him bump him around a bit.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Get Gordon some ****in shots... Hinrich is clankin them right now.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Tyson is playing as bad as he's played in a long time. He's getting killed on the boards.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Tyson


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

6'1" Duhon on 6'8" Lebron.... keep this up... we lose this game. He will post him up all game. We can't rely on double teams when Lebron is in the post!


DENG NEEDS TO STOP SHOOTING!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The cavs transition d is pretty good. They get back pretty quickly and we aren't getting any easy baskets...

CAN WE STOP MISSING FT's???


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

OUr team sucks at making free throws. its pathetic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> 6'1" Duhon on 6'8" Lebron.... keep this up... we lose this game. He will post him up all game. We can't rely on double teams when Lebron is in the post!
> 
> 
> DENG NEEDS TO STOP SHOOTING!


I wish that was Deng penetrating instead of Gordon and Gordon the one taking the shot...

Deng gets in and scores the runner...

Cleveland timeout.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

6-16 from the line? Jesus.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

6-16 at the line... 

Pathetic!!!!!!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

This has all the makings of a heartbreaker.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich has 7 ****in TOs... and then he plays weak *** D on Flip on the other end.

Game....

and Tyson can't rebound today.... :banghead:


and Duhon is doing nothing for us on offense.... make a damn change Skiles.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Get the ball to Ben, he's been open all ****ing quarter


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Luol Deng won't pass it.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

kirkisgod said:


> This has all the makings of a heartbreaker.


Not close enough for a heartbreaker.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

29 shots yet 2 combined FTs taken by Kirk and Ben tonight. I'm especially disappointed by Kirk's passiveness and overall poor play.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Chalk up another disappointing loss. Does Chicago practice getting their ***es dunked on or is it just because we REALLY suck? I think it's the latter, but I wouldn't be surprised if Skiles made it mandatory to just make the guys stand right under the basket so that we can get our faces pounds by bigger and stronger guys.

If I didn't make it more obvious:

THIS IS EMBARASSING. PAX HAD BETTER GET US SOME ***DAMN BULK THIS OFFSEASON, OR WE WON'T BE MAKING MUCH OF A SPLASH THE WAY WE GET KILLED BY OTEHR TEAMS.


Please Pax, do something to help this team out. I'm losing confidence with every loss, especially when we lose games like this!!!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Get the ball to Ben, he's been open all ****ing quarter


he has passed up a lot of good threes. Luol needs to learn how to kick it out instead of forcing something just because he's in the lane. Bad game for Hinrich.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> 29 shots and 2 combined FTs taken by Kirk and Ben tonight. I'm especially disappointed by Kirk's passiveness and overall poor play.


Kirk's middle name is inconsistent.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

ballgame


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Damnit Ben, missing another layup.

Sideshow Bob showing Tyson how to offensive rebound.

Ben with a 3. Too late.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles lineup right now is pathetic. Getting killed on the offensive board.

This game is over. I'm done.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

They're talking about how great Cleveland is playing. Fact is if the Bulls hit their FTs this would be a very close game. Cleveland is not playing well.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Looks like its back to watching the Oscars and workin on some programming for class.
This isn't worth watching the end, I'm afraid.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hinrich irritates me


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that was a dumb foul by Gooden but he touched him way after......

missing 2 FT's WHAT IS WRONG.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Sometimes I wonder if Skiles pulls names out of a hat to make his rotation.

Hinrich can't hit a god damn free throw.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> They're talking about how great Cleveland is playing. Fact is if the Bulls hit their FTs this would be a very close game. Cleveland is not playing well.


But that's it!!!!

Other teams that suck just abuse us EVERY ***DAMN night! It's ****ing embarassing, and I'm tired of it. Why did Pax trade Curry and AD? Now we are like always on the receiving end of a dunk or highlight reel!


IT'S DISAPPOINTING AND I'M SICK AND TIRED OF THIS ****!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Not that it matters anymore but what was Tyson doing there?

Oh well, put Luke him, get him minutes


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> But that's it!!!!
> 
> Other teams that suck just abuse us EVERY ***DAMN night! It's ****ing embarassing, and I'm tired of it. Why did Pax trade Curry and AD? Now we are like always on the receiving end of a dunk or highlight reel!
> 
> ...


Wait. What does that have to do with Cleveland playing poorly or the Bulls missing FTs?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well we got thoroughly outworked. missing shots, missing FT's turning the ball over. There was no injustice tonight. We were just flat with piss poor defense and we should be ashamed to play this game on national TV.

We have not beaten the cavs this year and the first season sweep by the cavs since 98-99.....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Bulls are depressing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

In the 2nd half we looked like a team that's playing the last game of a long road trip. Only that wasn't the case at all. 

Pathetic.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

This was a demoralizing loss I think I just lost hope of making the playoffs. I wouldn't have lost hope from a good loss but this was awful.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> Wait. What does that have to do with Cleveland playing poorly or the Bulls missing FTs?


It's that other teams can have off nights and still dominate us. Plus there's not ONE positive I see from this team except for the shooting of our guards, and even THAT can sometimes suck as well. I mean, we look like a hopeless mess on some nights, and that's on somewhat good nights.  

This team just flat out disappoints me so much compared to last year.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The last 3 weeks have really turned my opinion about this team 180 degrees. I went from loving everything about this team (despite losing) to just despising everything. They now join the Cubs and Michigan basketball on my love/hate list


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> It's that other teams can have off nights and still dominate us. Plus there's not ONE positive I see from this team except for the shooting of our guards, and even THAT can sometimes suck as well. I mean, we look like a hopeless mess on some nights, and that's on somewhat good nights.
> 
> This team just flat out disappoints me so much compared to last year.


It's because the Bulls were "off'er" :biggrin:


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> Other teams that suck just abuse us EVERY ***DAMN night! It's ****ing embarassing, and I'm tired of it. Why did Pax trade Curry and AD? Now we are like always on the receiving end of a dunk or highlight reel!
> IT'S DISAPPOINTING AND I'M SICK AND TIRED OF THIS ****!!!


How did you manage to watch the Bulls from 1999-2004, if you can't take these losses.

I used to dream the Bulls were at least medicore back then. I see progress, and with the right moves next year we can easily be near the top in the Eastern Conference, without having to trade away our young talent.

As for tonight's game though, I knew it was over right when I saw Duhon guarding Lebron...that just shouldn't happen, it's almost as bad as Pike trying to guard Lebron.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Future success does not replace the fact that for one WHOLE season we suck every game night in and night out. We just don't have anything going for us right now. I'd rather we didn't make the playoffs so we can get a higher draft pick right about now.

And please, look at who we're playing the rest of the week. We're gonna get killed by New Jersey, Detroit, L.A. and maybe even Atlanta.

BOTTOM LINE IS WE SUCK AND THERE'S NO WAY TO FORGIVE PAXSON FOR MAKING THIS TEAM A DISAPPOINTMENT SO FAR. I HATE HIM FOR SCREWING UP A GOOD THING WE HAD GOING AND TRADING AWAY OUR CHANCES OF MAKING THE PLAYOFFS.

I HATE YOU PAX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tyson Chandler should return his game check to the Bulls. That was an embarrassing performance by a guy who is 7 feet tall. I bet one of the Cavs cheerleaders could have stopped Tyson from finishing around the basket. He's worse than Mutombo at having to power up. Even Zydrunas Illgauskas can dunk it on people occasionally. Tyson can't.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I just want to thank Tyson Chandler for his 2 full weeks of solid play this year. Have fun making your $8 million dollars this season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our frontline is so p*ss poor it's just sad. Tyson is the worst offensive player in league history(I'm not kidding). Talk abt embarassing urself on National TV. Songaila's gone cold from the perimeter so he's practically useless. Othella is the complete opposite of what he used to be last year. Sweetney shouldn't be in the league. Malik Allen's probably our most complete big men  but he's injured.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

RagingBulls316 said:


> How did you manage to watch the Bulls from 1999-2004, if you can't take these losses.
> 
> I used to dream the Bulls were at least medicore back then. I see progress, and with the right moves next year we can easily be near the top in the Eastern Conference, without having to trade away our young talent.
> 
> As for tonight's game though, I knew it was over right when I saw Duhon guarding Lebron...that just shouldn't happen, it's almost as bad as Pike trying to guard Lebron.


I didn't watch those years, because I wasn't interested in watching losers back when I was younger. Nowadays I can stand watching them, but it's harder every day to root for losers. Plus, I started rooting for them again last year when they were WINNING. The key word there is winning, which we seem impossible to do this year on a consistent basis. And I can't stand it.

Back when I was younger, instead of watching them lose, I wouldn't care. Now I care, but I don't want to watch them, because they're losing again. I just hope that next year is better, because trust me, if we suck again next year, I'll go back to not caring, because I'm not the type of person who likes to follow losers.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Last year we were lucky to have the record we did, and w/o Ad and Curry this is exactly what I expected. With NY completly blowing the season and having very little ability to improve I expect longterm it will be a good trade. Hell Gay, Bargnani, Morrison, or Aldridge could easily be a better all around player than Curry which would make the swap money in the bank.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> I didn't watch those years, because I wasn't interested in watching losers back when I was younger. Nowadays I can stand watching them, but it's harder every day to root for losers. Plus, I started rooting for them again last year when they were WINNING. The key word there is winning, which we seem impossible to do this year on a consistent basis. And I can't stand it.
> 
> Back when I was younger, instead of watching them lose, I wouldn't care. Now I care, but I don't want to watch them, because they're losing again. I just hope that next year is better, because trust me, if we suck again next year, *I'll go back to not caring, because I'm not the type of person who likes to follow losers*.


Wow, how do you follow Chicago sports then?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> I HATE YOU PAX!!!!!!!!!!


How old are you? 10?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Let's try to take the positive out of this loss, our pick will be 4-6 spots higher than if we made the playoffs. It's not like we were going to make any noise in the playoffs, although I would've liked our guys to get the experience.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

It sucks losing and i hate it, but i always have the big picture in the back of my mind.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> I didn't watch those years, because I wasn't interested in watching losers back when I was younger. Nowadays I can stand watching them, but it's harder every day to root for losers. Plus, I started rooting for them again last year when they were WINNING. The key word there is winning, which we seem impossible to do this year on a consistent basis. And I can't stand it.
> 
> Back when I was younger, instead of watching them lose, I wouldn't care. Now I care, but I don't want to watch them, because they're losing again. I just hope that next year is better, because trust me, if we suck again next year, I'll go back to not caring, because I'm not the type of person who likes to follow losers.



You cheer for your team regardless if they are winning or losing. I still get the crazy look from people when I say I'm a Bulls fan. I tell them I've been a Bulls fan since 1987 and I will always be a Bulls fan.

I didn't jump ship when Michael left in '94, I didn't become a Wizards fan when Michael joined them in '01, I didn't become a Rockets or Blazers fan when Pippen was on those teams and I didn't stop watching the team when it went into the black hole after the Dynasty was broken up. 

The only hard part about watching the first couple of years after the Dynasty was wondering who was on the team. I don't watch losers or winners, I watch the Chicago Bulls play basketball, the team I love play the game I love.

I like our future though, an almost sured top 5 pick and another possible lottery pick. Plus FA money to spend this summer or next. The future looks much better than it did four or five years ago.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Why didn't Skiles at least TRY OUT sweetney in the 4th quarter when we couldn't GET ANYTHING to go down? And he's one of our better rebounders and proly the best at boxing out... there's no way Verajo would have gotten those Oboards with Sweets bodying him up.........AAAAAAAAARGHH


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Once again, I overreacted. That's how I am. I'm gonna try and stop posting so much right after games. I'm sorry if I sounded a little too overreactive, but I get like that sometimes. I'll try and cut it out from now on.

And yeah, I do see some of the positives of the Curry trade, and I do think that the future is bright. It's just hard to watch the Bulls right now because we are weak in the middle and we are not athletic enough to dominate other teams. It's depressing, but I'm gonna try and stress positives from now on.

Hopefully the playoffs aren't completely out of the picture yet. I really want this team to succeed.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> You cheer for your team regardless if they are winning or losing. I still get the crazy look from people when I say I'm a Bulls fan. I tell them I've been a Bulls fan since 1987 and I will always be a Bulls fan.
> 
> I didn't jump ship when Michael left in '94, I didn't become a Wizards fan when Michael joined them in '01, I didn't become a Rockets or Blazers fan when Pippen was on those teams and I didn't stop watching the team when it went into the black hole after the Dynasty was broken up.
> 
> ...


you summed up exactly how I feel about the bulls... ppl were lookin at me crazy for the past few years


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

This team is soft. If we don't get some toughness, we will continue to stink.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Plus FA money to spend this summer or next.


The FA money needs to be used this summer, or it's basically lost to us. Unless we trade Kirk Hinrich for an expiring contract or renounce his rights.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> The FA money needs to be used this summer, or it's basically lost to us. Unless we trade Kirk Hinrich for an expiring contract or renounce his rights.


Indeed, but the amount of times stuff like this that's said or asked makes me think that we ought to make a sticky thread about it (including the draft pick rights etc), the one stop shop!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Skiles is going overboard with this small lineup idea of his!
THis picture is hard to look at!!!-


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

remlover said:


> It sucks losing and i hate it, but i always have the big picture in the back of my mind.



Al Harrington?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Al Harrington?


Was that suppose to be clever?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

remlover said:


> Was that suppose to be clever?


Just wondering what you think the big picture is.


----------

